# Abscess



## melisak

Does this look like an abscess from an injection? I'm new to all this and just saw this on her this morning and an worried?


----------



## GTAllen

Yes, it looks exactly like an injection site knot.


----------



## Curious

One of my dogs got a bug bite that looked like that. We just squeezed it like a pimple and he was fine. Injection abscesses are usually very hot, swollen, and painful. The animal usually will act lethargic because of the infection. It doesn't look abscessed to me though, just a normal knot.


----------



## melisak

Ok. Thank you so much. Should I just leave it alone or try to squeeze it or lance it??


----------



## GTAllen

melisak said:


> Ok. Thank you so much. Should I just leave it alone or try to squeeze it or lance it??


I would leave it alone.


----------



## melisak

Ok thanks


----------

